# new mavs



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

s'up everyone on the kings board, long time reader, first time poster. just wanted to hear what people think of how the Kings match up with the new mavs

1. Bibby vs Nash Mavs
2. Christie vs Finley Mavs
3. Peja vs Jamison Kings
4. Webber vs Nowitski even
5. Miller vs Lafrenz Kings
Intangibles ?
Coaching ?
Bench Kings

If Bibby plays up to expectations the pg matchup might change, but he may never do that... 

I would have said the intangibles went to the Kings because of there home court advantage and there passing, but Dallas may have the mental edge after the playoffs

I would have called Nelly the better coach before the semis, but Adelman coached a team without its best player, leader, and numbers guy to game 7

The Kings bench is shallower than last year, but the Mavs bench is nothing without NVE

This looks pretty close, but I'd give the edge to Sac

Opinions?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

tough to say. last season, the kings looked way better on paper, even without Webber. and we both know what happened.

kings have better stop playing to their potential, and not blame the loss on webber's injury. it wasn't his fault. they had a good chance. To be fair, wasn't dirk injured as well??? basically the kings lost to Nash, Finley, and NVE. that's just unacceptable.:no:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>maKINGSofgreatness</b>!
> but I'd give the edge to Sac


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> tough to say. last season, the kings looked way better on paper, even without Webber. and we both know what happened.
> 
> kings have better stop playing to their potential, and not blame the loss on webber's injury. it wasn't his fault. they had a good chance. To be fair, wasn't dirk injured as well??? basically the kings lost to Nash, Finley, and NVE. that's just unacceptable.:no:


actually dirk got injured in the spurs series..so they lost to a healthy mavs team


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> so they *lost* to a healthy mavs team


keyword = LOST

:grinning:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

well, this guy cant ever use Dirks injury as an excuse for the mavs loosing to the spurs in the WCF ever again, officially


----------



## double3peat (Aug 18, 2003)

> 3. Peja vs Jamison Kings
> 4. Webber vs Nowitski even


Umm i'd say Jamison gets the edge over Peja but Webber takes an edge to dirk due to Dirk's lack of D. And I think the total overall edge would be a toss up. Both these teams are well stacked and well coached. But if I had to give a slight edge to either one i'd have to go w/ Sac because their big men are a lot better. Lafrentz is overrater and BRadley is too soft. If Fortson coems through tho it would be interesting.

Just curious- do you Kings fans know how long Webber is out for, I ehard til January but am not sure?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>double3peat</b>!
> Just curious- do you Kings fans know how long Webber is out for, I ehard til January but am not sure?


Mid November to Early December. I also read on another Kings message board that someone saw him in Sac walking without crutches, so that is a good sign.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

the mavs really dont have a bench, something the kings are so unique for having the deepest bench in the league


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>maKINGSofgreatness</b>!
> 
> 5. Miller vs Lafrenz Kings
> 
> Opinions?


my opinion is that miller and lafrez is dead even. miller hasnt proved anything in the big leagues(western conf). You would have to be a fool to not believe that raef wouldnt have been an eastern conference all star last year, espically if he was next to JO picking up all the slack.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> the mavs really dont have a bench, something the kings are so unique for having the deepest bench in the league


The kings don't have the deepest bench anymore, they gave up three key pieces of that bench for miller. Plus what's up with you and always trying to bash the mavs? Do you know anything? The MAvs had a great bench last year and that bench got better! added Howard, daniels, welsch, fortson, player mills is traded for, Best and lost NVE. 

Nick the quick isn't as great as you think he is. I remember in game 5 of the blazers series all we had to do is hold the lead for 1 minute and a half, then nick shot up three straight AIR Ball threes, which the blazers got and scored off those rebounds and won the game. He's a ball hog, he can be great, but he doesn't get his teammates involved! We added Best who's a team player who can also shoot the three. Best isn't close to being as good to NVE, but we got 3 other guys who can shoot that last shot with their eyes closed.

I think The Mavs are better than the kings because of that STUPID trade they did. They lost pollard, hedo, and "Maverick Killer" Clark for Brad Miller? He was an all star center in the east, but if you're not ben wallace, that just means you have a pulse. He's overrated, yall gave up too much to get him. He'd be a nice bench player, but not for that money. I think raef is better than miller, because Miller isn't offensive talented and isn't a defensive stopper either.

Then to choose webber over dirk because of his defense is confusing, since Webber doesn't even try and play 
d anymore.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

webber doesnt even have to try to play d to be better than dirk, and he was playing hurt, and I am sorry, mavs fans, but raef is the worst, did he get 10 rebounds the entire post season? why do you guys think hes good? no one else does...

Kings fans arnt excited about brad miller because we think he is the best center in the league, but because he is such a great replacement for vlade, a mid range shooter and passer, who will play tough defence on shaq and take pressure off webber in the post

Im sure raef is better, even thought the mavs made a run at miller to replace him

the kings lost 2 guys that didnt hardly play last year, and one that underachieved, why dont people see that, they still have vlade, so even if you dont like miller the kings are plus miller and minus clark up front from last year, and clark KILLED the kings offence, cant pass, cant shoot, no skill on that side of the court really


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>maKINGSofgreatness</b>!
> webber doesnt even have to try to play d to be better than dirk, and he was playing hurt, and I am sorry, mavs fans, but raef is the worst, did he get 10 rebounds the entire post season? why do you guys think hes good? no one else does...
> 
> Kings fans arnt excited about brad miller because we think he is the best center in the league, but because he is such a great replacement for vlade, a mid range shooter and passer, who will play tough defence on shaq and take pressure off webber in the post
> ...


just stop, we made a run at miller so we could play raef at the 4, not to replace him we knew who was better. Then once the money got that big.... sure we couldv'e traded for him, but we knew he wasn't worth that much. Miller can't play enough defense to stop raef's shot, much less shaq. Who did he go up in the east? Ben wallace? he can't make a 2 foot jump shot! There's no centers that can play any offense what so ever in the east. Raef would look like a defensive stopper in the east (that's how bad they suck). 

Raef would be a lot better in the public opinion, but all they see is that contract. Yall overpaid Bibby dramatically and overpaid Miller dramatically. Raef averaged 10 points on a team that he was the 5th or 6th option. Miller isn't a great defender and doesn't have a reliable mid range shot. He's incosistent. Clark was great against the mavs. He sucked against the rest, but killed the mavs. 

Vlade can't hardly play 10 minutes anymore without a smoke. How old is he again? Miller is incosistent with his shot and can't guard the players in the west. Let me bring this up again, we wanted to move Raef to the 4, that's why we went after Zo and once 5 of our options didn't pan out we tried to get miller(not to replace raef). Hedo and clark didn't play last year, how the hell do you figure?

Raef was the only one in the paint that's why he had 5 rebounds a night, when dirk is your PF and all he does is roam beyond the arc, that leaves you to square out and out battle three guys for a rebound, want to try it? Then my man Shy, brought up who the hell wouldn't be a all star center with JO as their PF and in the east?

Anyways Raef is the best possible fit for the mavs, he's the best mobile center and is the best shooting center. The thing about miller is he doesn't shine on any side, he's average on offense and a little above average on defense and that get's him a huge contract? Vlade was great untill he hit the age 64, There's no way in hell ya'll be as good with miller starting in vlade's place and minus three good players off your bench.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

No baiting--Hedo I hate to break it to you, but Raefs rebounding doesnt have anything to do with Dirk shooting threes, you acually made a whole post with no evidence at all, just your own opinion that raef is good, and you are wrong, I mean the guy is fighting for minutes with Shawn Bradley, he is the softest pf/c in the league, he refuses to rebound, ocationally blocks a shot, no d...

Im serious, almost everyone out there can see he has nothing, 'cept you mavs fans, your loyal though, Ill give you that


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>maKINGSofgreatness</b>!
> 1. Bibby vs Nash Mavs
> 2. Christie vs Finley Mavs
> 3. Peja vs Jamison Kings
> ...


Personally I think LaFrentz is better then Miller. LaFrentz has been out West his whole career and on top of that, he had more talented guys and less touches while on Dallas, then Miller did.

-Petey


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

LaFrenz isn't better than Miller, no way, lol. Only homers would think so. Everybody else who know basketball knows that Miller is way ahead of LaFrenz. LaFrenz is a scrub playing on a good team, which makes him overrated. Miller is an all-star, simple as that. Yes, the west is stronger than the east, but all-star is all-star. LaFrenz certainly isn't a top center in this league like Miller.

And since when did the Mavs have more talented guys than the Pacers? They had Dirk, Finley, Nash, NVE, while the Pacers had Tinsley, Artest, Reggie Miller, Brad Miller, JO'Neal, Al Harrington. The Pacers had a way better bench


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> LaFrenz isn't better than Miller, no way, lol. Only homers would think so. Everybody else who know basketball knows that Miller is way ahead of LaFrenz. LaFrenz is a scrub playing on a good team, which makes him overrated. Miller is an all-star, simple as that. Yes, the west is stronger than the east, but all-star is all-star. LaFrenz certainly isn't a top center in this league like Miller.
> 
> And since when did the Mavs have more talented guys than the Pacers? They had Dirk, Finley, Nash, NVE, while the Pacers had Tinsley, Artest, Reggie Miller, Brad Miller, JO'Neal, Al Harrington. The Pacers had a way better bench


The only player whom anyone would take over a Mav counter part, or argued for could be O'Neal, with that, doesn't Miller have a greater chance to show case his talent? I think when LaFrentz was on the Nuggets, granted a bad team with no talent, he put up some numbers. I think you are underestimating his talent.

Another thing, it doesn't matter how much quality, it matters how it's spaced out. I think having 4 stars is better then having 10 quality players. Whom had the better record? Would the Pacers out west have as many wins?

-Petey


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

Petey, I resepect your opinion and I am a Mavs fan, but I'd take Miller over Raef any day for the simple fact that he LIKES to mix it up inside and do the dirty work. LaFrentz has a lot of talent but he doesn't like to bang, and he is a below average rebounder.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/statistics?statsId=3246

Look at his stats when he was with Denver. Those are stats when he had more PT and was more involved in the plays. I won't say those are bad numbers at all.

-Petey


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

His numbers were not bad in Denver, but this year he had one of the lowest per minute rebounding averages of any frontcourt player in the league.


----------

